# Victoria concours red wax replacement



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Recently ran out of this wax, it was one of my favourites  doesn't seem to be for sale anymore. Is there anything on sale now which is similar in application and finish? Will be using it on a black car
Thanks

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Bouncers CTR


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Sadly no longer available it was a cracking wax, chemical guys 50/50 or zymol carbon are worth considering for ease of use.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Bouncers CTR


Thanks, ill have a look

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ultra said:


> Sadly no longer available it was a cracking wax, chemical guys 50/50 or zymol carbon are worth considering for ease of use.


These 2 are on the radar, thanks

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Was also looking into Wolfgang fuzion or pinnacle sovereign.are these anything like vics red? 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

pt1 said:


> Was also looking into Wolfgang fuzion or pinnacle sovereign.are these anything like vics red?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Yes , Pinnacle Souveran is good option and wolfgang Fuzion gives brighter finish but I prefer CTR .

Paul (orca) review https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=19376


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Do you want to try some G3 Supergloss?


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Wolfgang fusion and souveran are both fantastic waxes. On correctly prepared paint fusion is the easiest wax I've used in terms of wiping off. Not amazing durability from either but you won't care with the finish they achieve.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

pt1 said:


> Was also looking into Wolfgang fuzion or pinnacle sovereign.are these anything like vics red?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Both brilliant for shine and ease of use. I've got an unused pot of souveran here 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

GSVHammer said:


> Do you want to try some G3 Supergloss?


Thanks pal but i probably won't see you for a while. Had to take time off work to look after the kids while all this cv19 is going on

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Odk echo :argie:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Is vics concourse still that highly regarded? Or is it more a personal thing? 

I’ve still got a larger 6oz pot but barely use it now. It’s still very nice to use and a great finish but I’m not sure it gives me that feeling to use it when I see it in my collection.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> Is vics concourse still that highly regarded? Or is it more a personal thing?
> 
> I've still got a larger 6oz pot but barely use it now. It's still very nice to use and a great finish but I'm not sure it gives me that feeling to use it when I see it in my collection.


More of a personal thing i guess.just always enjoyed using it, especially on darker cars. I have well over 40 waxes/ceramics/sealants including old and new products,i still prefer the old school waxes

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> Odk echo :argie:


Thanks, i will have a look 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Always found raceglaze55 very similar to vics red&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

msb said:


> Always found raceglaze55 very similar to vics red��


After only mentioning it the other day, I'd forgotten the similarities in these two. I'd say very similar but RG55 is more durable and more expensive


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> After only mentioning it the other day, I'd forgotten the similarities in these two. I'd say very similar but RG55 is more durable and more expensive


Thanks

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ordered some pinnacle sovereign. Thanks for everyone's input 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Some feedback on it would be nice, it's one of the that i never got around to buying due to having to many already.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ultra said:


> Some feedback on it would be nice, it's one of the that i never got around to buying due to having to many already.


Will do  hopefully get to use it on the weekend

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ultra said:


> Some feedback on it would be nice, it's one of the that i never got around to buying due to having to many already.


used pinnacle sovereign today and i was impressed..its very easy to apply, spreads for miles and especially easy to remove.it has a feeling of a wax full of quality ingredients, which is reflected in the price i guess. Probably the easiest wax i have ever removed a long with soft 99 mirror shine.the wax itself left a very wet looking finish.its kinda like a posh version of r222








Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

pt1 said:


> Recently ran out of this wax, it was one of my favourites  doesn't seem to be for sale anymore. Is there anything on sale now which is similar in application and finish? Will be using it on a black car
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


a Canadian Distributor told me today they went out of business.

Does anyone have any experience with the vics mayhem?


----------



## gloss.lab (Feb 23, 2020)

pt1 said:


> used pinnacle sovereign today and i was impressed..


Souveran is top choice for black cars, enjoy


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Yellow Dave said:


> Is vics concourse still that highly regarded? Or is it more a personal thing?
> 
> I've still got a larger 6oz pot but barely use it now. It's still very nice to use and a great finish but I'm not sure it gives me that feeling to use it when I see it in my collection.


If you want to sell it let me know, I'll take it off you :thumb:


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

No where does vics red anymore then?

Was there a decision (although subjective) on what does just a good a job? R222 but this has lower durability?


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

ad_182_uk said:


> No where does vics red anymore then?
> 
> Was there a decision (although subjective) on what does just a good a job? R222 but this has lower durability?


I ending up getting wolfgang fuzion, bouncers capture the rapture and pinnacle souveran to try
I prefered souveran, its a very nice wax. 
R222 is a great wax,i personally think it goes better on lighter colours though

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

